# Featherboard Question



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I've looked at a few shop projects involving feather boards, and I've noticed that some of the "feathers" are the same length (parallel to the angled edge) and some are not (perpindicular to the side). It seems like the feathers being the same length has the advantage of equal pressure through the cut. Comments?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I've made so many of these…it just doesn't matter. Whatever works for you and is easy to make. A bigger issue is to clamp them with clearance under the fingers so the fingers can move freely. Do not use quick action clamps, always use screw type clamps because the vibration can loosen the binding action of a slider. SURPRISE!
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I made a few yesterday with equal-length feathers, with a slot to put in a t-bolt and star nuts. Thanks for the tip about the type of clamp for the feather board. I suspect that you know this by experience . . .


----------

